# N guage unitrack question



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I am planning a fairly elaborate n guage layout in Kato Unitrack which I have designed in SCARM. I had to use flextrack in several places to complete the circuit and I don't understand how I will connect it once I cut it. My expectation is that i'll simply use rail clips and glue each side to the base. Am I close?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Try this. Good luck!


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

*connecting 2 pieces of Kato track*

Thanks Broke, but I meant when I cut some flex track, how do I connect it? there would be no plastic piece to insert nor the female slot to receive it.

Clark


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If your talking about connecting another brand of flex track to Unitrack then its a no no. What you can do however is make Unitrack flex. Never done it but seen it demonstrated on YouTube. You can put numerous cuts in the base with a razor saw which will allow it to bend.

Hope you've got deep pockets.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Found it, its by Fifer who is on here:


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I am sorry that I didn't describe this better but I'm talking about connecting a piece of Kato flex track to any other Kato track AFTER I have cut it to the proper length. Seems to me ill have a piece of track cut to a smooth edge with nothing other than rail clips to hold it together.....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

ClarkW said:


> I am sorry that I didn't describe this better but I'm talking about connecting a piece of Kato flex track to any other Kato track AFTER I have cut it to the proper length. Seems to me ill have a piece of track cut to a smooth edge with nothing other than rail clips to hold it together.....


To my knowledge Kato doesn't offer flex track. However, I read that some people in Europe have used some. Maybe a test bed for something we don,t have access to here.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

ClarkW said:


> I am sorry that I didn't describe this better but I'm talking about connecting a piece of Kato flex track to any other Kato track AFTER I have cut it to the proper length. Seems to me ill have a piece of track cut to a smooth edge with nothing other than rail clips to hold it together.....


You've just highlighted one of the major failings when using modular track. Maybe someone else can advise.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a cool trick Fifer's got - it ought to work with Bachmann EZ-track, too if you're careful


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ClarkW said:


> I am sorry that I didn't describe this better but I'm talking about connecting a piece of Kato flex track to any other Kato track AFTER I have cut it to the proper length. Seems to me ill have a piece of track cut to a smooth edge with nothing other than rail clips to hold it together.....


Exactly right. As Cycleops pointed out, that's one of the drawbacks to using roadbed track in any location. Bottom line, though, is that those of us who have been at this for a while don't rely on either rail joiners or plastic roadbed to hold things together.

You will need to use something under your flextrack to hold it up at the level of the plastic roadbed -- either extruded foam or soft wood will work -- and then you should solder the connection to make it tight. Cut 2-3 ties from the end of the flex track, make your solder joint, then file the tabs off of the spike detail and slip the ties back under the track.


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you all, I assumed that since it was in the SCARM library under Kato track that it existed.... back to the drawing board. You know what they say about assume...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ClarkW said:


> Thank you all, I assumed that since it was in the SCARM library under Kato track that it existed.... back to the drawing board. You know what they say about assume...


Well, apparently, it DOES exist, but it's not available on this side of the pond. SCARM is made by a member here somewhere in Eastern Europe. My favorite, AnyRail, is made by a Dutch company.

AnyRail, at least, is pretty good about keeping the track library up to date, but it's always a good idea to check the availability of any part you plan to use, especially the less common ones (crossings, flex track for roadbed track systems, odd turnouts, etc.)

If you need the flex track to.make your layout work, then my recommendation is to drop the roadbed track and go all flex.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

What you do is cut your track to length and using a razor saw or such notch out the ballast area that the railjoiner will fit into and connect the track together. As far as Kato and connecting flex track use the conversion track they offer to switch from other track to katos track.


----------

